# Can you remember ?



## IKE (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 24, 2022)

Forgotten about that.  Are those gone?  Guess some kind of simpler sensor replaced them.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 24, 2022)

Yep, I remember!


----------



## officerripley (Jun 24, 2022)

Naw, would've gotten yelled at, my dad couldn't stand for us kids to make a sound. (It was okay if he made a noise--i.e., yelling--but didn't want anybody else to.) So the whole rest of my life has been trying to be as quiet, preferably silent, as possible.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Naw, would've gotten yelled at, my dad couldn't stand for us kids to make a sound. (It was okay if he made a noise--i.e., yelling--but didn't want anybody else to.) So the whole rest of my life has been trying to be as quiet, preferably silent, as possible.


Unfortunately, I can relate strongly to this.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 24, 2022)

I gave it a shot

With my foot* aaand *my bike

no ringy dingy


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2022)

As kids, we liked to hear that bell ring when we rode our bikes over the hose. For awhile, I worked in a gas station and what I thought was fun became very annoying.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 24, 2022)

Yup.  When I was a little kid, we were often driving in an area that had an intersection with very little traffic..  when the light didn't change for a long period of time, my father would ask me to run out and jump on the hose by the gas station to make the light change.


----------



## Lawrence (Jun 24, 2022)

I remember those days you did not need to get out of your car because a gas station attendant would come out and fill up your car or put in how much gas you wanted to buy, ask to check your oil and wash the front windshield.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Jul 13, 2022)

Yes, I remember that.  I'd always get out of the car & jump on it.
I played with everything when I was a kid.
Everything.


----------



## unoriginalussername (Jul 13, 2022)

I remember putting peanuts in my 6 oz coke at a station about like that.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jul 13, 2022)

Real mechanics too.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 13, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> I remember those days you did not need to get out of your car because a gas station attendant would come out and fill up your car or put in how much gas you wanted to buy, ask to check your oil and wash the front windshield.


One station in my old neighborhood stayed the same, just like old times. It's a very clean station with nice people. One man arrives around 5 AM, although he said he doesn't have to be there until 6.  I drive to that location for gas to support the effort. People say the mechanic is very good too. They close early at 5:30PM.


----------



## oldman (Jul 14, 2022)

I took a walk through my old hometown a few weeks ago. In that small town of about 1000 people, we had three grocery stores. Beside the one grocery store on a small empty lot was a memorial listing all the men who lived in that town who served in WWII. Beside that memorial was a huge patch of honeysuckle when I lived there. I quickly remembered when my best friend at the time and I would lay in that patch and pick the honeysuckle and of course eat it. We would pull out the stem and put it in our mouth wiping the sweet part off. Of course, that honeysuckle patch is gone now, but the memory is still alive. I also remember getting stung by bees occasionally.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2022)

oldman said:


> I took a walk through my old hometown a few weeks ago. In that small town of about 1000 people, we had three grocery stores. Beside the one grocery store on a small empty lot was a memorial listing all the men who lived in that town who served in WWII. Beside that memorial was a huge patch of honeysuckle when I lived there. I quickly remembered when my best friend at the time and I would lay in that patch and pick the honeysuckle and of course eat it. We would pull out the stem and put it in our mouth wiping the sweet part off. Of course, that honeysuckle patch is gone now, but the memory is still alive. I also remember getting stung by bees occasionally.


I love honeysuckle. There was some growing in the back of my yard in early years.  Recently I noticed some on the side of the road a few blocks from here when I was driving, and I've regretted I didn't stop to taste.


----------



## oldman (Jul 14, 2022)

Patricia said:


> I love honeysuckle. There was some growing in the back of my yard in early years.  Recently I noticed some on the side of the road a few blocks from here when I was driving, and I've regretted I didn't stop to taste.


There was a big patch of honeysuckle alongside an abandoned railroad track about a mile out of town and kind of in the country. There were also some black raspberry bushes there, which is what I went there to get. I remember eating them right off of the bush, no cleaning, no nothing. Just pick and eat. Then, go about another half mile down the track and there was a small pond. Cleanest and clearest water I ever saw. I would skinny dip in that pond after filling up with the raspberries. I learned to swim in that pond. It was just me and my buddy and we made a pact not to tell anyone about the berries. When I would get home, my mom would ask me where was I. I would tell her that I was just riding my bike around town. She would then ask why was my hair wet. I would say “Sweat.” She would look at me suspiciously.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 14, 2022)

One of my first jobs, other than working for my Dad was at the local DX station, pumping gas, checking oil, tires,  etc.. the bell was pretty standard  equip. back then. Seems for what were paying for gas we should be getting all that, plus a gourmet meal every time we pull in.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 14, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> One of my first jobs, other than working for my Dad was at the local DX station, pumping gas, checking oil, tires,  etc.. the bell was pretty standard  equip. back then. Seems for what were paying for gas we should be getting all that, plus a gourmet meal every time we pull in.


Same me....I pumped gas, checked tires, washed windshields at a local gas station on weekends when I was in high school.  The "bell" was my cue to hustle.  Back then, gas price ranged between 17 and 25 cents/gal...depending on if there was a "gas war" going on.  I think I made about $1 an hour.  Based on today's gas prices, if those jobs were still available, they would probably pay $20/hr.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 14, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> I remember those days you did not need to get out of your car because a gas station attendant would come out and fill up your car or put in how much gas you wanted to buy, ask to check your oil and wash the front windshield.


Aw, come on, next thing you will suggest that buses had a conductor whom you paid your fare to and you didn't have to pay the driver when you boarded. 
Back in 1968, when I was still living in London, the new underground line, named The Victoria Line, opened. The Victoria Line has a driver who is no more than a passenger. It has been computer controlled all 54 years of it's existence. Fact is, train driving can be done by computer, so can so many other tasks.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2022)

I remember the pumps that had a small dome with what looked like a cat's-eye marble in it that would spin around when fuel was pumped.


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2022)

Often gas stations also gave stuff away with a fill-up.  Might be a dish or a towel or ......


----------



## Gaer (Jul 14, 2022)

jujube said:


> Often gas stations also gave stuff away with a fill-up.  Might be a dish or a towel or ......


A beverage glass with "Union 76" printed on it.  I still have the bright orange rubber ball you put on your antenna.  Remember those?


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jul 14, 2022)

We had buttons to lock the car doors. Really, it wasn't much effort to push the button down. Billions of dollars could have been saved if we just pushed buttons. Good arthritis prevention exercise also.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 14, 2022)

I remember sitting in the back seat of the old wood-paneled station wagon...Dad chain smoking...no seat belts...rolling around with the groceries. lol!

I suppose some things have gotten better.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 14, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, I remember that.  I'd always get out of the car & jump on it.
> I played with everything when I was a kid.
> Everything.


Why am I not surprised!


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2022)

An attendant would pump the gas, check the oil and wash the windows (or at least the windshield). Now every station is self-serve.


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 15, 2022)

I had to have on hard soles to make it ring. Sometimes before school, or church. I always tried to make it ring with tennis shoes and ended up with a soar foot!


----------



## C50 (Jul 15, 2022)

IKE said:


> View attachment 226495


I would still do that!


----------



## GAlady (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 13, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Forgotten about that.  Are those gone?  Guess some kind of simpler sensor replaced them.


Where I live in Ontario there are NO Self serve gas stations anymore. Hence no sensors either. That has been the case for at least 30 years  here. JImB.


----------



## Old_Dame (Nov 13, 2022)

This is more my mother’s memory than mine, yet the influence of the time determined the way Mother trained and raised my sisters and I. An absolute nightmare to break-free from, when father and brothers embraced the following as gospel.


----------



## Old_Dame (Nov 13, 2022)

Tips to look after your husband
(Extract from 1950 Home Economics Book)

Have Dinner Prepared 

“Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal on time. This is a way of letting him know that you have been thinking about him and are concerned about his needs. Most men are hungry when they come home and the prospect of a good meal are part of the warm welcome needed.”

Prepare Yourself 

“Take 15 minutes to rest so you will be refreshed when he arrives. Touch up your make-up, put a ribbon in your hair and be fresh looking. He has just been with a lot of work-weary people. Be a little gay and a little more interesting. His boring day may need a lift.”

Clear away the clutter

Make one last trip through the main part of the house just before your husband arrives, gathering up school books, toys, paper etc. Then run a dust cloth over the tables. Your husband will feel he has reached a haven of rest and order, and it will give you a lift too.

Prepare The Children 

“Take a few minutes to wash the children’s hands and faces (if they are small), comb their hair, and if necessary, change their clothes. They are little treasures and he would like to see them playing the part.”

Minimize All Noise

“At the time of his arrival, eliminate all noise of washer, dryer, dishwasher or vacuum. Try to encourage the children to be quiet. Be happy to see him. Greet him with a warm smile and be glad to see him.”

Some Don’ts

“Don’t greet him with problems or complaints. Don’t complain if he’s late for dinner. Count this as minor compared with what he might have gone through that day.” 

Make Him Comfortable 

“Have him lean back in a comfortable chair or suggest he lie down in the bedroom. Have a cool or warm drink ready for him. Arrange his pillow and offer to take off his shoes. Speak in a low, soft, soothing and pleasant voice. Allow him to relax and unwind.”

Listen To Him

“You may have a lot of things to tell him, but the moment of his arrival is not the time. Let him talk first.”

Make The Evening His

“Never complain if he does not take you out to dinner or to other places of entertainment. Instead, try to understand his world of strain and pressure, his need to come home and relax.”

The Goal

Try to make your home a place of peace and order where your husband can renew himself in body and spirit.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 13, 2022)

Old_Dame said:


> This is more my mother’s memory than mine, yet the influence of the time determined the way Mother trained and raised my sisters and I. An absolute nightmare to break-free from, when father and brothers embraced the following as gospel.
> 
> View attachment 249911


This is how I was raised, and I don't see anything wrong with it.

(I know there were downsides too, if the man was unappreciative or didn't do his part.)


----------



## GAlady (Nov 14, 2022)

*Do you know what this is?
*


----------



## officerripley (Nov 14, 2022)

GAlady said:


> *Do you know what this is?
> View attachment 250110*


I sure do; I bought one a few months back!  I make my own bookmarks sometimes and love to use it instead of scissors.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 14, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 250132



I've got one of those:


I use it all the time! It was my grandpa's and I think it's kind of old: the label is metal.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2022)

Yes, over and over....lol


----------



## GAlady (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 31, 2022)

I actually had a cart. The route was on Saturday evenings.


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)

GAlady said:


> View attachment 250857


My old Victorian house had two parlors. When people asked why, I'd tell them that the front one was only used for weddings and funerals. It was closed off from the rest of the house when not in use by 2 sliding pocket doors.


----------



## Barefootgirl (Dec 31, 2022)

Who remembers The Marlboro Man? The cowboy hat, the look, oh God that look.  Back in the bad old days when there were cigarette ads.  Those Marlboro Cigarettes ads with the sexiest man in the world.  Well,  I sure thought so. I remember the Marlboro Man.


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 31, 2022)

Would stomp on the pads in front of grocery store doors to make them open. At least until I was ordered to stop!


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)

Barefootgirl said:


> Who remembers The Marlboro Man? The cowboy hat, the look, oh God that look.  Back in the bad old days when there were cigarette ads.  Those Marlboro Cigarettes ads with the sexiest man in the world.  Well,  I sure thought so. I remember the Marlboro Man.


He died of lung cancer.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 31, 2022)

Two practices from childhood I always thought were ridiculous:
"setting the table" before meals..  and "centerpieces."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2022)

FREE!!!!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2022)

I remember walking back and forth many blocks to school even high school. No school buses.


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 31, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I remember walking back and forth many blocks to school even high school. No school buses.


Uphill both ways no doubt! (Just Kidding )


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 31, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> FREE!!!!!!


Yeah, the heck with those for-profit air pumps. I go to a tire shop (anywhere) and ask them to fill my tires for me. I always offer to pay, and they always say no charge.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 31, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Forgotten about that.  Are those gone?  Guess some kind of simpler sensor replaced them.


No, it's now all self service. Pay before you pump!!

Yes, the days of being a gas jockey. Wipe windows , check oil, get yelled at for putting premium in, even though they said do it. We finally beat the jerk out by the owner getting "We refuse service to anyone we choose" signs.

Was he pissed!!! 

Then other stations I worked at. and people would say "Get the windshield" I'd point to the bucket "Go ahead!, It's not full service anymore"


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

Here's a funny thing, along two axes...

In college (late 60s), one of my girlfriends had a 63 VW bug. I was able to stand at the front, facing the windshield, bend down and grab the substantial front bumper (has a sort of chrome tubular extension along the top--it was like a bar of a barbell set), and lift the front wheels off the ground momentarily.

The two funny things: a car being that light and engineered with such an odd weight distribution (back end was significantly heavier); and actually being that young where it was possible to do stuff like that.


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

Disgustedman said:


> No, it's now all self service. Pay before you pump!!
> 
> Yes, the days of being a gas jockey. Wipe windows , check oil, get yelled at for putting premium in, even though they said do it. We finally beat the jerk out by the owner getting "We refuse service to anyone we choose" signs.
> 
> ...


Boy, I worked a lot of jobs like that during college summers, and also during school, sometimes.


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 4, 2023)

Gary O' said:


> I gave it a shot
> 
> With my foot* aaand *my bike
> 
> no ringy dingy


*No ringy dingy? That is sooooo sad ... *


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 4, 2023)

debodun said:


> An attendant would pump the gas, check the oil and wash the windows (or at least the windshield). Now every station is self-serve.


*If I recall right (n' I seldom do, these days), if ya pumped yer're own petrol at the self-serve thingy, yer're fuel was a couple cents cheaper per gallon. Wot happened to that? *


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 4, 2023)

officerripley said:


> I sure do; I bought one a few months back!  I make my own bookmarks sometimes and love to use it instead of scissors.


*That one stumped me! Guess I ain't as old a fogey as it feels like I am.*


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 6, 2023)

I can remember when the gas station attendant wore a uniform that often included a hat, and some even had a coin changer belted on so they could render your change on the spot!  They’d clean your windshield and check your oil _without being asked_, give you a steak knife, salad bowl, or something similar with a fill-up, and road maps were available and _free!  
_


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2023)

*I can remember my Dad's obsession with televisions. We had one in each room even the bathroom. In the bathroom, he had a pole with the tv on it.*


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 6, 2023)

One of the most insistent instructions my parents drilled into me was: "Never get into a stranger's car." To this day I can remember standing at the bus stop, aged about eight, I was off to see my grandparents, they lived about three miles away on the bus route. Bus crews always kept a watchful eye on children travelling alone, it was a common practice back then.

Back at that bus stop and the weather turning inclement, a car stopped, a fellow probably early thirties, with a reassuring smile, offered to give me a lift and get out of the rain. I shook my head, no! "Come on," he coaxed. No! My parents instructions paid dividends, he drove off. His appearance has seared onto my brain, I can recall him so easy. A fresh face, handsome young man with a friendly smile. 

My grandmother was quite shocked when I told her about the man and his car. She made a huge fuss of me and when I left for home a few hours later, grandmother told me to let my mother know. A second huge fuss was made of me. Neither grandparents nor my family could afford a telephone back then but somehow word got through between my mother and her's. My father even reported it at the police station.


----------



## 1955 (Jan 6, 2023)

While on a trip I remember doing that at some Texas gas station back in the 70’s. They still had the old glass top gas pumps which I didn’t know how to use. The attendant said pump up how many gallons you want then let her rip. Since I over calculated the remaining ended up in my lap because I was on a motorcycle.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 6, 2023)

horseless carriage said:


> One of the most insistent instructions my parents drilled into me was: "Never get into a stranger's car."


Close to 30 years ago, on Vancouver television, there was an item about 'child luring'  -  a group of parents, all of whom were convinced that 'their children' had been educated/inured against abduction, agreed to participate in a monitored experiment wherein the faked abductions would be filmed.

The guy, who claimed he could get any child to follow him, showed up carrying a dog leash while the kids were playing outside  -  he said that his puppy had just run off and asked if they could help him find it.  Every single one of them went with him.


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 6, 2023)

Do you all realize that we've lived through a period of time in which, as little kids, we'd hear a Saturday morning radio show on which a cereal makes advertised, we could get our moms to buy that cereal, eat it, cut off the box top, fill it out with our name and address, tape a quarter (mostly silver!) to it and put it in an envelope and send it to Battle Creek, MI. 

Three weeks later we'd get some kind of small toy.

Can you imagine anyone putting money in the mail like that, it obvious, tactile form? And ever expecting to get anything back?

Heck, I can't even be sure that the mailman (mailperson) won't get held up and robbed while on route.

But really, can you comprehend the erosion in the level of general societal trust within our lifetimes? No more mutual assistance. It's every man for himself in the big cities, make no mistake. I've been living in them since I was 20.


----------

